# rescue dog peeing on throw rugs



## phillyk48 (Aug 25, 2010)

I just got my dog from a shelter, she is 4 years old. My only problem with her is that she keeps peeing on my throw rugs. She was at the shelter for a year and I really think that she got so used to peeing on pads, she thinks the rugs are pads too. The worst thing about this is that she will still lay on the rug after shes gone on it. She probably didnt have much room in her cage and just had to lay wherever she could. I have left a big washable pad on the floor and she'll go lay on the pad, pee on it during the night and still lay there. I take her out many times during the day and she pees fine outside but is still doing this inside. I have never caught her at it, I think she is only doing it during the night. She's very laid back, lays around a lot, doesnt play much, so she doesnt get very excited. Doesnt matter if I take her out right before I go to bed, get up 4 or 5 hours later, take her out again. She'll pee outside and still do it inside. She's a sweet dog, very loving, but I think shes either been treated badly or just ignored. I'm at my wits end, anybody have any suggestions? And do dogs really hate the smell of vinegar? I havent tried that.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you could be right about her reason for doing it. At the shelter, she may not have been let out to pee, and just had to do it in her kennel. And, the throw rugs soak it up, so it's not that uncomfortable for her. 

The first thing I'd recommend is washing the rugs with an enzymatic cleaner like "Nature's Miracle". It actually breaks down the enzymes in the urine, so there are no traces. Dogs' sense of smell is so much better than ours, so if you use a regular cleaner (even if it says it's for pet stains) we might not be able to smell it, but the dogs will. So, an enzymatic cleaner is a must!

White vinegar and water does the same thing! It's not the smell of the vinegar, it's the chemical reaction between the mix of white water/vinegar and the urine.

Then, I would go back to potty training basics, even though she's 4. Watch her like a hawk. And, take her out often, giving treats and praise when she goes outside. 

And, lastly, I would pick up the throw rugs and the washable mat that she's laying on at night. We had to do the same thing. Only, ours was because we used puppy pads with our first puppy, because we lived in an apartment at the time, and so Harper peed on rugs, mats, and anything "pad-like". So, we lived without rugs for a bit. And, if you don't let her have the mat at night then, when she does pee, it's right out there, not soaked up by the rug.


----------



## sulla88bc (Jul 27, 2010)

Totally agree with Doxiemommy on this one and have just been through the same thing. Ditch the pads and go back to square one. Just make sure that you don't leave anything on the ground she can pee on, or she will. You will be surprised (I hope) at how fast this changes.


----------



## phillyk48 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions. I will take the rugs up and not use pads and see what happens. Plus I'll wash the rugs again with water and vinegar and see what happens when the time comes (IF it comes ) to put them back down again. Might pick up that Natures Miracle too. I'll let you know how things go.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,
I agree with previous members. The one thing I can recommend is to place water bowl outside only so that she goes out when thursty. I also think that you live without the rug for a while to see how she does.


----------

